

What Canadians can do to fight SOPA/PIPA - kentf
http://www.kentfenwick.ca/

======
ak2012
I see where you are coming from... What exactly do we say to our Canadian
representative if the law dosen't exist here? Do we just ask them to toughen
their Extradition policies so if a law does get passed and were liable for
anything we don't get sent over (See case of UK guy running a tv site) or do
we ask them to call the US and share how Canadians feel?

~~~
kentf
Ya... I asked my Rep to pass it along to the US-Canada Ambassador if she
could. Not sure if that will work, but it can't hurt.

If SOPA/PIPA or something similar passes it will only be a matter of time
until it hits the UK and Canada.

------
mooneater
I think it would be much more useful for us Canucks to focus on the legal
landscape up here. No doubt there is pressure on the Canadian govt from the
US, to implement similar laws up here in some form. That is its own story, and
its a battle we have better chances of making a difference in.

------
lo_fye
If we ask politely, I'm sure we can resolve this over a nice breakfast of back
bacon, pancakes, & maple syrup. If they disagree, we'll tell their mums.

~~~
kentf
you forgot the "eh.."

------
drpgq
Isn't there a case to be made that the US passing this crazy law would benefit
Canada, as companies would be more likely to based here to get around it?

~~~
wvenable
The US puts huge pressure on Canada (and other countries) to keep their IP
laws in line with the current legal situation in the US. The real fear for
Canadians is when the US moves further this direction, we're soon to follow.

~~~
mwd_
It's terrible because at the end of the day Canadians have very little say
when it comes to what many of their own laws will be.

The border and immigration are also horrible. Unfortunately I think that's an
area where most Americans are clueless even though it has a big economic
impact on them, whether they leave the country or not.

